# BSOD: System_Service_Exception



## fungusonfire

k, i set my pc about 2 weeks ago to turn the monitor off at 20 and to sleep at 30.... but after it would go to sleep whenever i moved my mouse or nething to turn it back on it would go to windows but i couldn't click on anything then the screen would go to one solid color(not always the same color, sometimes white, sometimes greenish brown) then i couldn't do anything but a hard boot, then it would load up like it was just resuming. well yesterday it didn't resume it just did a normal startup but it didn't even get to the little windows symbol, it was just the load bar, then black , then just black with a mouse pointer that i could move, then it would black out again and restart, at first the "disable automatic restart" wasn't working but i guess something clicked after i pulled my hard drive out and reset the IDE cable and it gave me this BSOD(screenshot attached) plz help i am about to start a new job and i need my pc to work , can't afford a new HD or to reformat i got some pretty important stuff on there from a couple of days ago. normally i would let it sit and systematically figure it out over the course of a month or so, but my fiance's computers are all jacked up too and like i said i need it for work


----------



## usasma

This is a STOP 0x3b error (System Service Exception) that occurred in win32k.sys (a Windows system file) while it was accessing memory (the c0000005)

Here's the description from the Windows Debugging Tools Help file:


Code:


Bug Check 0x3B: SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION
The SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION bug check has a value of 0x0000003B. This indicates that an exception happened while executing a routine that transitions from non-privileged code to privileged code. 

Parameters
The following parameters are displayed on the blue screen.

Parameter Description 
1 The exception that caused the bug check 
2 The address of the exception record for the exception that caused the bug check 
3 The address of the context record for the exception that caused the bug check 
4 0  

Cause
This error has been linked to excessive paged pool usage and may occur due to user-mode graphics drivers crossing over and passing bad data to the kernel code.

I'd start with updating your video drivers. To do this, you're going to have to get into Windows. So the first question is, can you get into Safe Mode (by rapidly tapping the F8 key just before the Windows Splash Screen shows up)? If so, select Safe Mode with Networking and update them from there.

If you're not able to get into Safe Mode, post back and we'll see what else we can do.


----------



## fungusonfire

no i can't, it just does the same thing in a lower resolution.


----------



## usasma

The problem here is that the tools that we use normally work in Windows, so if you're not able to get into Windows we can't do the normal troubleshooting.

Have you run the built in memory diagnostic? You can access that from the Safe Mode screen (down towards the bottom).

I'd also suggest checking out your video card to ensure that all connections are connected, and that the fan (if so equipped) is running). You can also try another video card (because of the video artifacts and the BSOD description) to see if that helps.


----------



## fungusonfire

yeah i did the memory diagnostic with no problems, i'm using onboard video right now, still saving up for the video card. THx for the help but i think i'm just going to reformat...oh well


----------



## fungusonfire

b4 i went to install i slipped a live ubuntu disk in and it gave me the same kinda problem but it actually told me it was a problem with the vga so i'm gonna have to use a buddies video card just to get in and update my old drivers to see if that works for me


----------



## usasma

Ubuntu will use it's own drivers for the video - so this suggests to me that the onboard video card is most likely damaged. As such, a new/borrowed video card will likely prove to be the solution.


----------



## fungusonfire

got a updated, non-corrupt disk of ubuntu and its running fine, i was even able to pull all of the files i needed off of it, but before i go through the trouble of reformating is there anyway to approach this problem from just being able to get to all the files


----------



## usasma

Yes we can work on that, please use this link to provide us with a bunch of information so that we can get deeper into the problem: http://www.techsupportforum.com/1871981-post2.html


----------

